# LRM Phoenix Show, March 2



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Low Times gonna be there :biggrin: *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

NEW IMAGE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

cool , see you guys there


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Ill be there!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

anybody else?? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

5 hr. drive frome my house , but yep , I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

SEE U THERE TUFF GUYS!!!!!!

GETTING DRUNK AT COACH & WILLIES THE NITE B4. :nicoderm:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE.....................I ALWAYS ENJOY THIS SHOW


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES AZ BE THERE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 5 2008, 04:17 AM~9612678
> *GOODTIMES AZ BE THERE!
> *


GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT A.Z.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jan 4 2008, 08:51 PM~9610040
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE.....................I ALWAYS ENJOY THIS SHOW
> *


Is there a rollerz only Yuma, AZ Chapter?


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot with DSC-F828 at 2007-12-04 we always roll its a bad azz road trip for central coast ROLLERZ ONLYcc


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

WHERE IS THE PRE-SHOW PARTY @?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY PHX CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Jan 7 2008, 06:32 AM~9628979
> *WHERE IS THE PRE-SHOW PARTY @?
> *


prolly coach & willies. I sure wish jackson's was still in business. that was the spot!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 7 2008, 03:29 PM~9631911
> *prolly coach & willies. I sure wish jackson's was still in business. that was the spot!!!!!
> *


i heard that spot is badass


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY,CA WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jan 3 2008, 04:51 PM~9598863
> *NEW IMAGE WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


new Image going to show that purple monte wit skirts

that car is bad ass


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

lrm does not support lowriding they just want to make money off it..i see the so called tour is pretty short i hope this is the beginning of the end for lrm...oh yea no... uffin:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

DEVIOUS C.C will be there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Jan 7 2008, 06:08 PM~9633300
> *i heard that spot is badass
> *


yup....ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE TOSSIN UP MONEY IN THE AIR LIKE LAST YEAR....
*"WE MADE IT RAIN"*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

U CANT SEE ME BUT IM IN THE CORNER KNOCKING OVER TORTAS FOR THAT CASH SO I CAN AFFORD A TAXI BACK TO THE HOTEL


----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

We will be THERE!




















"Who Ride, We Ride!" :thumbsup:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: INTRUDERS CAR CLUB PHX, AZ WILL BE THERE TAKING OVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 7 2008, 06:20 PM~9633382
> *lrm does not support lowriding they just want to make money off it..i see the so called tour is pretty short i hope this is the beginning of the end for lrm...oh yea no... uffin:
> *


man who gives a shit for reals. if you really think about it LRM had alot to do with the movement. it supported the real riders back in the day, yea they lost it throughout the years but its still a good time! so fuck it, phoenix here we come!
L O W T I M E S


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 7 2008, 06:38 PM~9633513
> *U CANT SEE ME BUT IM IN THE CORNER KNOCKING OVER TORTAS FOR THAT CASH SO I CAN AFFORD A TAXI BACK TO THE HOTEL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Uniques from Yuma AZ will be there and I will be taking Krazy Kreation I got to show it before I get beat this year hopefully Pure Insanity comes out this year.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 8 2008, 12:01 PM~9639230
> *
> 
> man who gives a shit for reals. if you really think about it LRM had alot to do with the movement. it supported the real riders back in the day, yea they lost it throughout the years but its still a good time! so fuck it, phoenix here we come!
> ...





do what u do.. fuck em they wont b around long look at that short schedule i guess it seem more people feel the way i do...

it for real riders i dont want the public exposed to just go buy a lo and think they are a rider..its a way of life for me with or withut that bullshit mag...it doesnt define me ..


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

TIME 4 A ROAD TRIP.. hno: ... hno: ...CANT MISS THIS 1..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT for
LRM Shows, ha ha ha lets ride! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

I AM THERE!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

March is almost here!


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii45/si...ks/CIMG0091.jpg TRYING TO GET THIS READY FOR DA SHOW!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 5 2008, 04:26 AM~9612684
> *GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT A.Z.
> *



:0


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

you bet yo ass!


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE OUT OF EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
MAYBE


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

TRYING TO GET THIS FINISHED.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES ALL CHAPTERS


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

Leet me know if someone needs a transport to the show


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ORANGE JUICE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TTMFT 08 IS OURS WE TAKING OVER BM 4 LIFE


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

dam i heard show "SOLD OUT" so if you didnt pre registrate..not getting in???? :0 
shows gonna be CRAZY!!!! :biggrin: 
GROUPE CC 
IN THE HOUSE!!! :thumbsup: 

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

make sure u guys hit up coach & willie's the nite b4. its gonna get crunk mayne!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 19 2008, 10:25 PM~9982450
> *make sure u guys hit up coach & willie's the nite b4. its gonna get crunk mayne!!!!!!
> *


*you going..?????????*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 20 2008, 04:33 PM~9988993
> *you going..?????????
> *


yesssssss sirrrrrrrrrr. I go every year. my hotel is rite around the corner. hit me upppp!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jan 28 2008, 06:41 AM~9801454
> *GOODTIMES ALL CHAPTERS
> *


818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

* -TUCSONS FINEST C.C.- **HAS 3 CARS PRE-REGISTERED AND HOPEFULLY 4 CARS SHOWING!!! C EVERY-1 OUT THERE... * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 20 2008, 06:49 PM~9989172
> *yesssssss sirrrrrrrrrr. I go every year. my hotel is rite around the corner. hit me upppp!!! :cheesy:
> *


*thinking about it....*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we are there...........for sure...and taking a surprise.....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:29 AM~9994677
> *we are there...........for sure...and taking a surprise.....
> *


  i have a surprise for you too....hint:, it's purple!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 21 2008, 10:32 AM~9994699
> * i have a surprise for you too....hint:, it's purple!!!!
> *


ummmm that's another thing...hehehehe...but someone is going...starts with a "Y" and ends with an "L".....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:29 AM~9994677
> *we are there...........for sure...and taking a surprise.....
> *


can I grab the surprise's ass?


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Jan 7 2008, 06:32 AM~9628979
> *WHERE IS THE PRE-SHOW PARTY @?
> *


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* MOST DEFINATELY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:29 AM~9994677
> *we are there...........for sure...and taking a surprise.....
> *


I HEARD ABOUT THE SUPRISE... RICH TOLD ME ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2008, 09:29 AM~9994677
> *we are there...........for sure...and taking a surprise.....
> *


I HEARD ABOUT THE SUPRISE... RICH TOLD ME ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* ANYONE NEEDING A TRANSPORT???
DONNY MCPHEE @ 602.350.8889 AND TELL HIM 'LOS' FROM BIG LATIN ENTERTAINMENT PASSED ON HIS # TO YOU!!! *​


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 7 2008, 07:20 PM~9633389
> *yup....ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE TOSSIN UP MONEY IN THE AIR LIKE LAST YEAR....
> "WE MADE IT RAIN"
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SHO...............


----------



## daddyworld (Oct 25, 2006)

Phoenix car club will be there


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

Auto Transport Quotes, Great service & Great Prices

Let me know if you need an auto transport. We transport all over the us. We also have car show specials for multiple cars.


We are an automotive transporting company dedicated to bringing you the quickest, safest, and most detail oriented service for the task of transporting your automobile. But why pick us? Here are some great reasons:

*Great Pricing. *All inclusive prices. *Bonded and insured. 
*Excellent Service. *Door to door service. *Single Truck Transport Service. 
*Quality Transport. *Nationwide truck network *Detailed Updates 

AM Express Auto Transport is a licensed and bonded company by the Department of Transportation

www.amexpressautotransport.com
toll free 1866-662-5337
local 954-874-6385
Ask for Albert


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS YEAR WE ARE CELEBRATING *SO GET READY TO PARTY WITH ..........R O L L E R Z O N L Y!!!!!*</span>


----------



## impala64joeaz (Oct 10, 2007)

majestics will be there gang load of cars


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Is anybody gonna be doing Pinstripping on Saturday???


----------



## 5FITHCOAST FAMILIA (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## 5FITHCOAST FAMILIA (Feb 25, 2008)

5FITH COAST RECORDS will be in the HOUSE


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

_AZ GOODTIMES[/COLOR_]


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Feb 21 2008, 01:01 PM~9995826
> *I HEARD ABOUT THE SUPRISE... RICH TOLD ME ABOUT IT!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn it damn it damnit see u there toro rollerz to the mother fucking top


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 10:00 AM~10023990
> *damn it damn it damnit see u there toro rollerz to the mother fucking top
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Taco?????? :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

chillllllllin homie ready for phx i got a big suprise for u toro


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

rollerz only central cal chapter will be there representing the ONE AND ONLY RO


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

looks like I might have a surprise with me too. just make sure and try to be respectful when takin pics of her. :nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 11:01 AM~10024299
> *chillllllllin homie ready for phx i got a big suprise for u toro
> *


oh reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeallllyyyyy......hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

how many wrist bands do u get when u enter a car?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

we will be there driving in sat moring n leaving monday :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Feb 25 2008, 06:27 PM~10027824
> *how many wrist bands do u get when u enter a car?
> *


3


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 25 2008, 02:09 PM~10026358
> *looks like I might have a surprise with me too. just make sure and try to be respectful when takin pics of her. :nicoderm:
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## mattaccord91 (Dec 20, 2007)

how much is it to register your car?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mattaccord91_@Feb 26 2008, 02:21 PM~10035165
> *how much is it to register your car?
> *


was 25 pre-reg


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 25 2008, 05:54 PM~10028057
> *3
> *


thanks!!!


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone selling any extra wristbands?


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

IM READY 2 ROLL SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* LET THE CRUISING DOWN CENTRAL AVE BEGIN...*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE_@Feb 29 2008, 09:48 AM~10057686
> * LET THE CRUISING DOWN CENTRAL AVE BEGIN...
> 
> 
> ...


my 65 will be on the streets after the show


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

so will all the cops :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 29 2008, 12:21 PM~10058756
> *so will all the cops :angry:
> *


are the cops bad up there


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 29 2008, 12:28 PM~10058796
> *are the cops bad up there
> *


:yessad:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 29 2008, 12:28 PM~10058796
> *are the cops bad up there
> *


 :angry: Cops will be hella deep. Thats Guaranteed in PHX. Thought you knew..... I'll still cruising around though. Cant catch me ridin dirty. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHXRollin_@Feb 29 2008, 01:15 PM~10059146
> *:angry:  Cops will be hella deep. Thats Guaranteed in PHX. Thought you knew.....  I'll still cruising around though.  Cant catch me ridin dirty.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 24 2008, 01:33 PM~10018172
> *Is anybody gonna be doing Pinstripping on Saturday???
> *


??????? would be nice????


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

almost there


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

Only a few hours till move in !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

GOODTIMES SIN CITY

Will be there... hittin the road soon


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 16 2008, 10:42 PM~9715579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*UNITY C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 29 2008, 03:58 AM~10056636
> *IM READY 2 ROLL SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good! have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

Just moved in !!! long wait in line but well worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

make sure you guys and gals stop by the Impalas Magazine booth.....I just got a call that 2 boxes sold like hotcakes....and that was just during set up.....

I want to thank those that stopped with my partner Mark and picked up a copy of Impalas Magazine.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## juan_manuel (Mar 25, 2007)

:0


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

*LAST NITE WAS THE ISH @ COACH 'N WILLIES!!! BIG THANK YOUS AND SHOUTOUTS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT WERE THERE REPRESENTING... *
HERE'S SOME MORE SPOTS TO HIT UP 2NITE FOR THE AFTERPARTY...



















*LOOKS LIKE A CRUISE DOWN CENTRAL AVE LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS IN THE WORX DON'T YA THINK!!!*


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

OK WHO HAS PICS OF THE SHOW. LETS SEE SOME CARS AND HYNAS


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*ANY MOVE IN AND SET UP PICS?*


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I guess I better step up and go next year if I want any pictures!


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

WHERE THE HELL THE PICS AT ?


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

heard there was a shooting at the after hop 2 down


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Mar 3 2008, 12:05 AM~10074338
> *heard there was a shooting at the after hop 2 down
> *


 :0


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

A FEW PICS I GOT BEFORE MY PHONE DIED ON ME


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

GOOD SHOW ALOT OF NICE RIDES


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

I thought the show was really good. It was nice to see all the cars that showed. And it was super packed too! Lots of fine ruckas, great weather. Good Shit. I got alot of pics, i'll post em up later.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

sound like a good start of the LRM tour...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

A COUPLE I GOT FROM THE SHOW


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just a few before and during move in


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Show time, got more but photobucket taking forever this morning


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

HERE'S WHAT I GOT FROM YESTERDAY...


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

AND THESE...


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

AND THESE...


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

AND MORE LIKE THESE...


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

AND FINALLY THESE...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

THANX FOR THE PIX


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's good pics of the show. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Looks like it was on and Crackin ! Daym nice weather too. Nice Pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice pixs :yes: :yes:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

Roll'n Malo back on the show circuit????? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!! show stopper


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Mar 3 2008, 02:45 PM~10077975
> *Roll'n Malo back on the show circuit????? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!! show stopper
> *



:0 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Pixs looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

GOOD PICS..IT WAS A GOOD SOW


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*great pics......* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 3 2008, 04:40 PM~10079691
> *great pics...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Did you go to the PHX show Bean?


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

any more pics of the show wheres the hynas


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

GREAT SHOW !! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

so who won best Traditional????? 3 Karat or Darkside Dynasty????


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Mar 3 2008, 04:50 PM~10079779
> *any more pics of the show wheres the hynas
> *



X2


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















I LOVE MS SEXIA!!!!!!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

this is one hot ass hyna too!!!posted with my carnale jose's truck!!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Me TOO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 3 2008, 07:09 PM~10080395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id leave my wife just to hit that ass for one [email protected]!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

look at that body!!!! i bet you vatos would fight to geta bite of that tamale!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

WOULD YOU HIT IT?.............................................................




































I WOULD! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Who cares about the bitches how about some car pics.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin flossy


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 3 2008, 07:18 PM~10080457
> *Who cares about the bitches how about some car pics.
> *



:werd:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 3 2008, 07:42 PM~10079711
> *Did you go to the PHX show Bean?
> *


yes i did.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Mar 3 2008, 09:14 PM~10080439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in front of my wife!!  
have to be a ****** not to!! :0


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODSHOW!! WHOS GOING TO SAN BERDOO1!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Mar 3 2008, 08:05 PM~10080872
> *WHOS GOING TO SAN BERDOO1!!
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bad ass pix


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

when is the san bernadino show?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Mar 1 2008, 07:56 AM~10064078
> *lookn good! have a good time  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HAD REALLY GOOD TIMES IN A.Z.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 4 2008, 12:12 AM~10083304
> *THANKS HAD REALLY GOOD TIMES IN A.Z.
> 
> 
> ...


i can tell u did  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

who won the sweepstakes


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good show, just got home i'm fucking tired :angry: but worth it :biggrin: got 2 c a lot of friends n met some new ones :biggrin: I likes people from Phoenix came out n bought a lot of shit, got it say it was a good day :biggrin: till next year


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10083487
> *i can tell u did   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAN YOU :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
THANK YOU FOR THE HYNA PICS ITS ABOUT TIME
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Good show, ill post pics up tonight of what i took.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup Phoenix Riders? My Lac looks ggod at the front of the line :biggrin: 
hey but guess what? "YOUR NEXT" :0 :biggrin:  
good show, it was nice bullshiten with yall   



> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 3 2008, 09:40 AM~10076251
> *Just a few before and during move in
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam good show got home at 5.30 this morning il get some pics up later :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 4 2008, 09:41 AM~10085466
> *wassup Phoenix Riders? My Lac looks ggod at the front of the line :biggrin:
> hey but guess what? "YOUR NEXT" :0  :biggrin:
> good show, it was nice bullshiten with yall
> *


  Nice Caddy...next time get there at 4:00 am. and you'll get a yellow "garbage" bag!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 4 2008, 12:46 PM~10086383
> * Nice Caddy...next time get there at 4:00 am. and you'll get a yellow "garbage" bag!! :biggrin:
> *


ya no shit. i wanted my half shirt so i can look sexy washing my car in the driveway during the summer. with my boxers hanging out all ruffled under my spandex shorts :0 :biggrin:

like my homie said "i am not coming back to this show again! till next year" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie good talking to ya over the weekend now i know who you are lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 
ok time to plan the next road trip


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Mar 4 2008, 12:48 AM~10083147
> *when is the san bernadino show?
> *



April 13th


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 4 2008, 02:52 AM~10083526
> *who won the sweepstakes
> *


x2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 4 2008, 12:52 AM~10083526
> *who won the sweepstakes
> *


*ROLLERZONLY swept the bike class 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

Lowrider Car Sweepstakes:

1st: Game Over~ ROLLERZONLY
2nd: ROLLIN MALO~ ROLLERZONLY
3rd" ?

That's all I know.  *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

CHECK OUT ALL MY VIDS FROM THE SHOW. PICS WILL BE POSTED TOMORROW :nicoderm:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=396110


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: any more pics of the show?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

anyone know who won the custom compact sweepstakes.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 4 2008, 10:37 PM~10091489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic :cheesy:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------

